
DuckDuckGo Watrcoolr, how does it work? - jjman
https://watrcoolr.duckduckgo.com/watrcoolr.js?o=json
======
jjman
I am just wondering if you someone could shed light on how this js/json
application works?

I am trying to make something similar but can''t find how it was done and
whether it is server side rendered or client side. etc.

Thanks in advance. JJ

------
dvh
I just see json blob

~~~
jjman
Yes, my question is how can you achieve the .js url to output different json
blob depending on the url argument passed. E.g. The same url when passed the
following argument returns the output of an article.

[https://watrcoolr.duckduckgo.com/watrcoolr.js?o=json&l=12023...](https://watrcoolr.duckduckgo.com/watrcoolr.js?o=json&l=120234)

~~~
thecolorblue
This is a question for stackoverflow.com. Send me an email with what language
you are working in, and I can point you in the right direction.

~~~
jjman
Thanks mate.

I am trying to find out how I can send you an email but I am a bit lost here.
Could you please help me how. Should I provide my email address through the
comments area?

